# Bacon Wrapped Venison Backstrap



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2016)

Step #1
Acquire some fresh venison.












IMG_20160122_103653972.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016






Dust medallions with rub, double wrap with bacon, dust again and fry over high heat till bacon crisp
Needs to be just shy of smoking hot to crisp the bacon and still have medium rare venison













IMG_20160323_170901551_zpsvte7633y.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















IMG_20160323_171435623_zpsocrnhoyv.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















IMG_20160323_170814755_zpsfuglnl8a.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016






*Money Shot*













IMG_20160323_172540854_zpsyjcxah5f.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2016)

CR, Good looking buck and tasty looking backstrap!


----------

